# A New Beginning



## chomer (Jul 4, 2013)

I thought i'd display my setup as it looks like the thing to do, especially for people such as my wife who like to have a nosey!







. After a bit of searching around this place and finding lots of advice,my next chapter in coffee drinking has started. I picked up a 2nd hand grinder and "WOW" ,what a difference it has made!.

So.........thanks guys for getting me hooked on caffeine


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

looks great,always fancied some of the ginevra cups,nice to see the bialetti hasnt been relegated to the cupboard like mine


----------



## chomer (Jul 4, 2013)

bubbajvegas said:


> looks great,always fancied some of the ginevra cups,nice to see the bialetti hasnt been relegated to the cupboard like mine


I could'nt do it. It served us well for years and i'd feel bad doing that. It would feel like Toy Story where Woody gets thrown into the toy chest!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice set up....my stove pot is in the cupboard as well


----------

